# how much does it cost to make your own vivarium 72"x24x24"



## reptiles (Feb 10, 2008)

how much does it cost to make your own vivarium 72"x24x24"


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

reptiles said:


> how much does it cost to make your own vivarium 72"x24x24"




B&Q sell conti board that is 6and a half feet by 2 foot for 20 pounds . 

so if you went down to 6and a half rather than 7 it would be better . 

you would need a top, bottom and back and two sides . 

80 pounds for that . 
plus the strip at the front for the glass, top and bottom

think they are about 7 pounds 

14 pounds

runners and vents and screws ect about 20 pounds 

so about 120 pounds if you built it your self. 


my local timber merchant sells 8ftx2ft boards for 20 pounds so you might be able to find the wood locally cheaper . could also use a cheaper backboard too


----------



## reptiles (Feb 10, 2008)

negri21 said:


> B&Q sell conti board that is 6and a half feet by 2 foot for 20 pounds .
> 
> so if you went down to 6and a half rather than 7 it would be better .
> 
> ...


is there any wood not to get that can be poisonous


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

i would guess that most wood B&Q sell will be safe .


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

negri21 said:


> B&Q sell conti board that is 6and a half feet by 2 foot for 20 pounds .
> 
> so if you went down to 6and a half rather than 7 it would be better .
> 
> ...


£120 sounds a bit expensive.

72x24x24 is 6x2x2 so it'd be 2*8x2 sheets. Price depends on the colour so if you're going for white i think its about £10 for an 8x2. Have 2ft cut off each and it gives you top, bottom and both sides. Then either about £7 for a 6x2 if you want a solid back or about £4 for hardboard. The 6ft x 6inch plinths for the door runners are £1.97 in white. so that's about £26 for the wood and cheapest backboard.

Think Markandwend does the glass runners and vents etc cheap, probably under a tenner delivered so call it £35. £5 for a trade box of chipboard screws from B& takes you to £40.

The glass will probably cost around £30 tops so it'll come out at around £70 or a bit more if you want a different colour wood. You can also rub contiboard down with sugar water (i think that's it) and then paint or varnish it whatever colour you want. For £120 you could get the lighting and stat sorted too.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think my 4x2x2 cost about £50 it would have been £120 in the shops!!
Most expensive thing was the glass and the runners combined!
Marina


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

Our 8 viv stack will have cost us approximately £150 when complete with glass, runners, door handles etc. (we cheated slightly by buying 2 argos bookcases for £30 each to start us off).

Buying something similar from a shop would probably cost anything from £250 and above! Plus you get the satisfaction of knowing it was your own handiwork when its sitting proudly in your living room!


----------



## Adam E (Nov 3, 2007)

i built a 3'x2'x18" using scrap bits... only cost me £15 for the glass


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

*Exactly!! These are mine I've just finished. Cost me around £250, but used quality 18mm ply.*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/94234-pic-my-new-viv-s.html


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

negri21 said:


> B&Q sell conti board that is 6and a half feet by 2 foot for 20 pounds .
> 
> so if you went down to 6and a half rather than 7 it would be better .
> 
> ...


 
it dosent cost £20 for a 6x2 conti bord from BnQ as ive just got some for round £11 each unless your posh and went for the wodden look :lol2:


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

sheffieldUK said:


> it dosent cost £20 for a 6x2 conti bord from BnQ as ive just got some for round £11 each unless your posh and went for the wodden look :lol2:


Not really sure what a wodden look is but 

B&Q Online: From Kitchens & Bathrooms to Sheds & Paving; plus planning tools

contiboard : 

2000mmx600mmx18mm (6.5ftx2ft) * £19.98. *
2000mmx150mmx18mm (6.5ftx0.5ft) * £6.78*


i did say you might be able to get it cheaper locally but to find prices online is a bit of a task . 

white contiboard is cheaper but i dont like the look of white in my room thanks


----------

